# Greenwich - Anniversary lunch coffee!



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello all,

Would you guys be able to recommend a specialist Coffee house in or near Greenwich.

We'll be going to the observatory, so in this locality would be smashing..!

Thanks

Kas


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Anybody







?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's not much in the area

Try Royal Teas (76 Royal Hill)


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Glenn said:


> There's not much in the area
> 
> Try Royal Teas (76 Royal Hill)


There is also the Argentinian coffee shop a few doors along from the above...

Neither are specialists in coffee, the Argentine place is interested in maté, and they sell all the little gourds and stirrers that are traditional... And both have an OK vibe, lots of Guardian newspapers in evidence, if that's your thing.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I had an espresso from a cart in Greenwich market a while back, I think it was Nude espresso. That's probably your best bet for a half decent shot; the whole area is sadly lacking.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for the response! I guess we'll probably have to give it a miss.

Its a shame, I always love visiting proper coffee houses! especially because the places i mostly reside lack in that department (high wycombe and leatherhead)


----------

